# Douglas Fir Stunted Growth



## SawmillMan (Mar 8, 2016)

I planted this tree in 1996 along with 50 other firs. This is the lone survivor and it certainly has stunted growth. It is very healthy looking in appearance but just remains very small. Any suggestions on what is happening?


----------



## 95custmz (Mar 8, 2016)

Needs more sun?


----------



## Dbodave (Mar 10, 2016)

Possibly too far from it's native range. 
http://www.na.fs.fed.us/pubs/silvics_manual/Volume_1/pseudotsuga/menziesii.htm


----------



## Westboastfaller (Mar 10, 2016)

It appears the growth in the leader from last season is normal. But the previous years, the whorls appears to be 3-4" which represents annual growth. 
Now my guess would be that it has a genetic disorder or a root restriction/low root mass stunting it. The colour looks good though. Maybe it's a soil mite making it grow odd. Looks like it had a ft of leader growth last year???


----------



## SawmillMan (Mar 10, 2016)

Westboastfaller said:


> It appears the growth in the leader from last season is normal. But the previous years, the whorls appears to be 3-4" which represents annual growth.
> Now my guess would be that it has a genetic disorder or a root restriction/low root mass stunting it. The colour looks good though. Maybe it's a soil mite making it grow odd. Looks like it had a ft of leader growth last year???


Yes, last year was a good growth year. Very wet throughout the summer too.


----------



## SawmillMan (Mar 10, 2016)

Dbodave said:


> Possibly too far from it's native range.
> http://www.na.fs.fed.us/pubs/silvics_manual/Volume_1/pseudotsuga/menziesii.htm


Thanks so much for this article. Ph test is forthcoming.


----------

